# Does your fursona have a bad habit?



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jun 29, 2009)

Some furries have a bad habit. My fursona likes to eat a lot and one reason is that he's a large wolf. What's your fursona's bad habit? lol

I also forgot to mention that my fursona has a bad habit of making rude jokes about furverts, yiff, and fat furs. XD


----------



## MonkeyHead (Jun 29, 2009)

All of mine have a bad habit of some sort.
Jo-Jo has a bad habit of picking fights.
Tyria has a huge love of ecstasy and weed (although that's really only bad in a conservative sense).
Ben has a habit of being to gullible.
Eddie has an addiction to caffeinated beverages (except for coffee, he hates the taste).

(some of them might not be on there quite yet; I'll put them up soon)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=44366


----------



## D Void (Jun 29, 2009)

Ran-Ik has a love of caffine and taurine filled drinks.


----------



## Drbigt (Jun 29, 2009)

Drunkard, lives to eat, retarded, and lusts after every single being alive and sometimes even objects and plants. 

"It's a very sexy flower, do you want to have sex with it?"


----------



## MattyK (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes... I believe it's called "Sitting on the shoulders of things you really shouldn't in Feral Form, and consequently either getting eaten in the process or becoming the centre of attention of the entire Roleplay/Chatroom."
...Usually it's a Sergal.


----------



## Uru-King (Jun 29, 2009)

staring o3o


----------



## MonkeyHead (Jun 29, 2009)

Drbigt said:


> Drunkard, lives to eat, retarded, and lusts after every single being alive and sometimes even objects and plants.
> 
> "It's a very sexy flower, do you want to have sex with it?"


Jeez is that just hormones or is that something he eats?
I could probably pull a few ideas from that...


----------



## Asswings (Jun 29, 2009)

You can catch my fursona smoking sometimes, but it's not something I, and by extention, her, do very often. The smoking fursona was mostly for the fact that I decided my SL avatar would be livened up by sticking 6 or so cigarettes in the mouth. >.> It makes a very impressive smoke cloud.


----------



## snowleplover15 (Jun 29, 2009)

Eh my fursona Is lustful for any pretty nice girl also he really like pop he is addicted to it and he is real cocky but can back everything he says up more or less we are one and the same.


----------



## Myasa (Jun 29, 2009)

Not knowing when to shut his yap. >>


----------



## snowleplover15 (Jun 29, 2009)

Myasa said:


> Not knowing when to shut his yap. >>



Hh i forgot that one it applies to him and me in reality


----------



## kingdomjacko (Jun 29, 2009)

very paraniod and a coffee addiction.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 29, 2009)

My semi-fursona has no bad habits. She's a saint by performing acts of malevolent wish granting.

But I have characters who do some bad habits.

Reploid Tengu Eagle (I add "Reploid" to it as I have 2 versions. They act exactly the same, though, besides the fact one has a mate and the reploid doesn't) tends to hit on females, usually by rubbing on their rears.

Dusk Shadostar is a closet pervert with a belly fetish. But at least he keeps that stuff in check.

Vetina has a bad habit of wanting to kill people.


----------



## Drbigt (Jun 30, 2009)

MonkeyHead said:


> Jeez is that just hormones or is that something he eats?
> I could probably pull a few ideas from that...



Actually most likely from the numerous brain damages and concussions he's suffered over the years but I suppose you could draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jun 30, 2009)

Eats humans (ironic as they're his only hope left)
He's working on numbing his emotions.
Eventually turns evil and through time control tries to destroy universe.
Has been caught doing bad things...
Transforms into some vicous being and loses control of all reason/emotional control.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 30, 2009)

Dani: Smokes, crossdresses, does drugs, etc.

I'd call those bad habits.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 30, 2009)

Not sure, he probably has any bad habbits I have, and currently, i cant think of any.


----------



## moonchylde (Jun 30, 2009)

He's a chain smoker. I smoke, but then I've actually been seen without a cigarette on my person; I don't think he has.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 2, 2009)

he's Lazy


----------



## BaronWise (Jul 3, 2009)

My dog fursona is a mess. He suffers from extreme oral fixation so he has to buy a new chew-toy almost every other day, he tends to say the worst thing at the worst time, and he can be a bit of a pervert. 
My bear fursona can be the LAZIEST bear you could ever meet (probably besides some fatfurs), he makes a lot of jokes, some which go way over the line, about others, primarily fatfurs, vorefurs, and babyfurs, and he gets very dangerous when he gets angry. 
My dragon fursona (which I rarely bring up) is just plain psychotic and tends to "accidentally" eat some small furries, such as foxes, or so he claims


----------



## Itsuya (Jul 4, 2009)

Smile humps anything that moves
Loljk

Oh, hes obsessed with eating carrots
So hes like.. constantly gnaws on them and normally annoys people


----------



## Shindo (Jul 4, 2009)

a bad habit of being awesome 8D


----------



## Itsuya (Jul 4, 2009)

Shindo said:


> a bad habit of being awesome 8D


Damn thats a horrible habit. Should break that one. 

Nah I'm jokin'. Stay awesome


----------



## Shaard (Jul 4, 2009)

bad habit of self-pity.
Makes things seem worse then they are to himself.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 5, 2009)

Salem has a habit of buying items of military interest, all the time, and loves the smell of gunpowder, gun smoke, and burning gasoline with the habit of burning many othere things or shooting it. and is paranoid about nuclear war and nearly came in his pants when he found a fully stocked and untouched Fallout Shelter in his backyard. also apologizes for everything even if its not his fault.


----------



## Hir (Jul 5, 2009)

He has a messed up sleeping pattern, he pretty much lives at night (Nocturnal for the win).


----------



## Jack (Jul 5, 2009)

nick has a bad habbit about flirting, he does it without knowing it.
(nick is baced off me, apparently I do that too- IRL.) supposedly I do something with body language. Idk?


----------



## Britmike (Jul 7, 2009)

Scotty, my roo fursona, is a chain smoker. filthy habit, but when the time comes he and I are quitting together. He's also extremely paranoid, mainly because he believes that somebody is constantly trying to kill him. Nobody is, he's just borderline schizophrenic. He also says fuck a little too much.

His biggest flaw though is that he smokes alot of weed, probably too much.
:neutral: I wonder if my subconcious is trying to tell me something?


----------



## Zweihander (Jul 8, 2009)

Sledge likes to bite and nom on people. Also has a tendancy to dress in womens clothing and pretends to be a girl. Not that I have a problem with it...


----------



## Jelly (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes, _I_ have the bad habit of biting the skin on my fingers.


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 8, 2009)

No. The 9000 series is the most reliable computer ever made. No 9000 computer has ever made a mistake or distorted information. We are all, by any practical definition of the words, foolproof and incapable of error.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 8, 2009)

Chuong Cho Soi said:


> Some furries have a bad habit. My fursona likes to eat a lot and one reason is that he's a large wolf. What's your fursona's bad habit? lol
> 
> I also forgot to mention that my fursona has a bad habit of making rude jokes about furverts, yiff, and fat furs. XD



He's a slow waker, and he sleeps in the "nude", so he tends to forget to dress when he wakes up...


----------



## Divus_Pennae (Jul 8, 2009)

nocturnal, grinds his teeth, a little paranoid, almost no emotion, bites skin on fingers and fingernails, and a procrastinator. All of my habits as well.


----------



## Linzys (Jul 8, 2009)

Being manic.


----------



## TheAlter (Jul 10, 2009)

A bad habit? No, but his artist have a bad habit, by keep redrawing him - constantly.. Leaving him no rest. At all..


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jul 14, 2009)

He eats way too many Jelly Babies than is needed.


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Jul 14, 2009)

Loves pouncing people and hates when people say his coat looks gay >.>


----------



## Ratte (Jul 14, 2009)

Sloth to an extent, apathy, etc.


----------



## benjamin33 (Jul 14, 2009)

He can be bitchy


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 15, 2009)

My fursona has a bad habit of copying my real self too much!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 15, 2009)

well... Quinn, *prods avatar* is addicted to meth... 
also he roams around the streets high and attacks people. 
oh and he forgets to eat so he's ridiculously thin. nearly starved to death once.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 15, 2009)

Doctor Timefox said:


> He eats way too many Jelly Babies than is needed.



CURSES! I suppose he also has a bad habit of forgetting which room in the tardis has certain things, also getting his scarf caught in the tardis door.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 31, 2009)

Where Darkness Lies said:


> He has a messed up sleeping pattern, he pretty much lives at night (Nocturnal for the win).



^that...
- swears far too fucking much
- does things for now knowing it'll hurt him(me) in the (near) future
- tends to keep his(my) life secret from the people that are close to him(me) (more than likely creating a rift between him[me] and his[my] loved ones)
- easily irritated


----------



## ChapperIce (Jul 31, 2009)

Eating garbage as a form of recycling?


----------



## tox-foxx (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't smoke ciggs anymore, since my fiance wanted me to quit.
But Tox still does.

It makes me feel better when I want one. ;(


----------



## huskypupy (Aug 1, 2009)

forgetting to wear a shirt


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 1, 2009)

Split personalities.

I don't know if that's necessarily a "habit", but it is bad..


----------



## XericOryx (Aug 1, 2009)

What would his bad habit be? I guess he's kind of shy since he's not used to ppl being nice to him. He's extremely socially akward.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 1, 2009)

Eli has a bad habit of eating everything XD


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 1, 2009)

Occasional smoking, but mostly money grubbing. :3


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 1, 2009)

huskypupy said:


> forgetting to wear a shirt



Not as bad as my character forgetting his shirt AND his pants...


----------



## Zweihander (Aug 2, 2009)

Straying from reality.


----------



## Caldwell (Aug 7, 2009)

Almost instantly visualising the quickest and most effortless way of killing a person upon looking at them.
(This is also my habit.  I scare myself at times.)

--
Truth is relative; god is dead.  Life is its own meaning; humanity has none.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 7, 2009)

Caldwell said:


> Almost instantly visualising the quickest and most effortless way of killing a person upon looking at them.
> (This is also my habit. I scare myself at times.)


 But it's always the same thing! "Pick gun, fire gun, eat remains."


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 7, 2009)

Caldwell said:


> (This is also my habit.  I scare myself at times.)



No you don't. You're just getting your cock hard pretending you're dangerous.

Now, as for my fursona:
Umm...

Eating shitty food at the slightest oppertunity.
Getting pissed on whisky at the slightest oppertunity.
Dope count?
Enjoying philosophy.
Gee, I wonder who else there is out there who does those kinds of things...

Also he smells of popcorn :3


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 7, 2009)

i remembered a few, when Salem gets nervous, he often starts scratching, so it becomes easy to know when he lies, but is working on a way to improve, and think happy so he dosent get all scratchy, but backfires when he dazes off into a daydream. also pain killers, strong ones he buys from a college student trying to pay off doctor school bills behind the hospital, got addicted to it after a mishap at the gun range when the round in the chamber went off due to the safety snaping.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 7, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> No you don't. You're just getting your cock hard pretending you're dangerous.
> 
> Now, as for my fursona:
> Umm...
> ...



Is someone thinking about DELICIOUS CAEK?


----------



## Sixelsixel (Aug 8, 2009)

Sixel is a Ganja smoking goose, overly sarcastic and a dick.


----------



## Xanadu (Aug 8, 2009)

Where do I begin?

Based off of me:  Smokes, Drinks, will take any excuse to blow something up, likes to fight, knowledgeable (and experienced) on the process by which explosives are made, gov't employee, eating everything and pissing off the fat people by not gaining a pound, sleeps with a loaded weapon either in hand or in reach, has a nasty habit of shooting (living) things because he was told to, and gets paid to do so.  Plus he's Airborne qualified which in some places is probably a bad thing.

Of his own inflection:  having a cooler backstory than me, forgetting his gender, forgetting to wear clothes, almost blows his cover on a regular basis.


Wow.  I have to add stuff to my fursona to make him almost worse than me just to make myself feel better about having a character based off of myself written down with so many "bad habits"


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 8, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Is someone thinking about DELICIOUS CAEK?


 But *I* had the caek yesterday


----------



## Takoto (Aug 8, 2009)

Mu Fursona is lazy, sometimes swears a lot, and eats too many sweets.

Like me. xD


----------



## Ratte (Aug 9, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> But *I* had the caek yesterday



Shuttup you anorexic Canadian.  >:C













:3


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah, smoking and drinking, just like my rl self.


----------



## Chainy (Aug 9, 2009)

Hm.. He tends to get romantic early. When he doesnt even know the girl very well.. But he realizes that eventually.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 9, 2009)

If you consider smoking weed all day a bad habit, then yes.


----------



## DiveBomberBat (Aug 9, 2009)

Cutting, and (similar to Chainy) getting too romantic/clingy in a relationship.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 9, 2009)

DiveBomberBat said:


> Cutting, and (similar to Chainy) getting too romantic/clingy in a relationship.



Since your a vampire bat, do you cut and drink your own blood?  If so, you wont need to cut anymore because ill give you some used tampons to drink


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 9, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Since your a vampire bat, do you cut and drink your own blood? If so, you wont need to cut anymore because ill give you some used tampons to drink


 
The fact that you're a dude and yet you possess/handle used tampons kinda creeps me out.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 9, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> The fact that you're a dude and yet you possess/handle used tampons kinda creeps me out.



I get used tampons from my girlfriends garbage.  Ever heard of that?  Its called a girlfriend and it exists in the real world.

Im just kidding btw.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 9, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> I get used tampons from my girlfriends garbage.  Ever heard of that?  Its called a girlfriend and it exists in the real world.
> 
> Im just kidding btw.



im scared even if you are kidding. also my fursona often wonders out into the desert staring at his feet getting lost, but has a GPS due to paranoia on him all the time, so not lost for long.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Aug 9, 2009)

My Fursona..... oh lord how can I tell his problems... XD

For one hes overly controlling of my body, secondly he has a fondness for Chinese (although I manage to keep him off fo it most of the time), that and hes often confusing the hell out of me with endless questions about every little thing I do.  Its gotten so bad that my mind is like a thousand shattered shards of a mirror trying to figure out how to live right. 

Kemigachis next kind of fault is that he enjoys embarrassing me at the worst times possible.  When i confront him with it (yes I suffer from split personality disorder thanks to him) he only tells me its good for my character to learn a lesson or two...... 

So as you can see, not only is he a very good myobu kitsune, but he is also driving me insane.  Or i was already insane to begin with.  Well yuo get the point.


----------



## DiveBomberBat (Aug 9, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Since your a vampire bat, do you cut and drink your own blood?  If so, you wont need to cut anymore because ill give you some used tampons to drink



Actually, no, since she's not gaining any additional blood.


I'll get back to you about that tampon offer, though.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 9, 2009)

Mine has a bad habit of being cynical.

And even though he's a shark he can't stand the taste of tap/bottled water.


----------



## Sora-kun (Aug 10, 2009)

Swearing, which is based off of rl me. I swear way too much, but who gives a shit? It's the way I am, fuck you people.


----------



## the grey fox (Aug 10, 2009)

is stabbing people at random a bad habit? if so, then yes.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 10, 2009)

Drinking often and making little to no sense when drunk


----------



## Caldwell (Aug 10, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> But it's always the same thing! "Pick gun, fire gun, eat remains."



Actually no.

Possibly shoving the cartilage of the nose into the brain, or driving the fingers through gaps in the ribcage and destroying the organs underneath...
but the eating is accurate.


----------



## DashGenopeak (Aug 10, 2009)

Darren tends to show love and affection to most people, like me, but this can sometimes be seen as lustful, when really it is 'family like' love (non-incestuous)


----------



## Sei_ishimaki (Aug 10, 2009)

Sei tends to glomps people randomly, even before he know them. Other then that, tickles


----------



## Mana_the_Vixen (Aug 10, 2009)

swaying back and forth. As well as biting her nails.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

Drinking, venting on people who bother him (usually loud enough to make several other people look), has a habit of checking his weapons (Coilgun, Assault Rifle, Officer's Sword, Combat Knife/Bayonett, D. Eagle, and L.A.W.S. Anti-Tank Missle Launcher) too often, which tends to creep the living sh*t out of people, especially non-Faukish people (all of his kind are trained to be soldiers from age seven, so they find it perfectly normal), and he and his girlfriend tend to ward off potential trouble-makers by mentioning what happened to the last person to mess with them, and how long that person was in the hospital.

That, and he tends to be a bit messy when he eats (it's their combined goal to get through every meal as fast as possible, to maximize time on the move, on assignment, and...uh...alone ).


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

Xanadu said:


> Where do I begin?
> knowledgeable (and experienced) on the process by which explosives are made, sleeps with a loaded weapon either in hand or in reach, has a nasty habit of shooting (living) things because he was told to, and gets paid to do so. Plus he's Airborne qualified which in some places is probably a bad thing.


 

Yikes. Vatz the Fursona (he shares my name) is like that as well as what I listed already.

Plus, them Faukes bleed blood when they get hurt. Not rainbows. Around here, that seems like a bad habit.


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Aug 17, 2009)

Jerry has a bad habit of drinking too much.


----------



## Nikolai (Aug 17, 2009)

I think too much.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 18, 2009)

Too flirtatious for being a loyal... wolf.


----------



## TDK (Aug 20, 2009)

He has a knack for talkin' shit on anybody, including cops, shady government officials, and even Satan once or twice.


----------



## Balthamos (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes, she does. XD; 
She has huge nails, they grow constantly, so shes always biting them, and thats really about it..
we take after eachover lawl


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Aug 21, 2015)

Chaos has a hard time resisting deserts even if he is full.
He also uses up alot more things like tissues than necessary.


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 22, 2015)

My fursona farts sometimes and burps.

Also eats to much.


----------

